
AT&T distastefully combines 9/11 memorial with a smartphone ad - coloneltcb
http://arstechnica.com/business/2013/09/att-distastefully-combines-911-memorial-with-a-smartphone-ad/
======
coloneltcb
Unbelievable. This is what happens when you hire college grads with Social
Media Strategist titles on their resumes and then have corporate marketing
drones rubber stamping all campaigns.

